# Worried about missing resin



## Surfer Joe (Oct 16, 2016)

I trimmed 3 plants at harvest and normally, the scissors are all gummed up with resin well before I'm done with the first plant.
This time, the scissors stayed clean, so I'm worried that the plants will lack potency.
They smell nice and my fingers did get sticky if I touched them. I did clean the scissors and add a little 3 in 1 oil to it before using them, so maybe the oil kept the resin from building up?


----------



## Joken (Oct 16, 2016)

I suspect you are right.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2016)

Mine were less sticky this year. I had bug damage. It still works though.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## robertr (Oct 20, 2016)

Lots of resin does not always meen it's good weed, I have grown average resin plants that were more potent than some very sticky plants.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

I am still drying and curing, so I will have to wait a while to see how they came out.
It also seemed like there was less trich dust left behind on the table when I was moving them around.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, the stuff turned out ok. The smell came back and the effect is strong and very relaxing physically and mentally. The plants were NL Blue. They still don't feel as sticky as the kush plant that grew alongside them, and I don't see as much loose trich dust after grinding some up as other strains, but the smoke is very powerfullly euphoric and relaxing.


----------

